# Anzeige gegen Welsangler vom Edersee



## ratzfatzab (29. August 2022)

Wenn mir aus Gründen die ich nicht beeinflussen kann ein solches Riesentier an der Angel hängt und ich es ob der Grüße nicht verwerten kann, sondern dem Verderb preisgeben müsste, sollte es erlaubt sein den Fisch nicht abzuschlagen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. August 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Wenn mir aus Gründen die ich nicht beeinflussen kann ein solches Riesentier an der Angel hängt und ich es ob der Grüße nicht verwerten kann, sondern dem Verderb preisgeben müsste, sollte es erlaubt sein den Fisch nicht abzuschlagen.



Sehe ich genauso! Allerdings sollte ein Fang eines solchen Fisches, auch anonym, nicht an die "große Glocke" (Presse, soziale Medien... usw.) gehängt werden, auch wenns schwerfällt! Lieber Foto-Anglerboard-und gut.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. August 2022)

ratzfatzab schrieb:


> Wenn mir aus Gründen die ich nicht beeinflussen kann ein solches Riesentier an der Angel hängt und ich es ob der Grüße nicht verwerten kann, sondern dem Verderb preisgeben müsste, sollte es erlaubt sein den Fisch nicht abzuschlagen.


Ja, ist so. Aber das ist ja nicht der eigentliche Grund, warum solche Anzeigen kommen...
Ich sag mal so: Fisch versehentlich gefangen, im Wasser abgehakt und gut - wer will da was anzeigen? Selbst wenn man für sich noch ein Foto knipst? Wer will da was anzeigen? Ist halt immer ein schmaler Grad...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2022)

Ich verstehe die *absichtlich falsche Auslegung des TSG *in den Anzeigen(und die unreflektierte Verbreitung durch die Medien) immer wieder befremdlich.
Im TSG steht : "_Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen_."

*Hat man als Angler nun einen Fisch gefangen, der nicht verwertbar ist weil er zu groß(in diesem Fall zig Kilo Wallerfleisch), nicht schmeckend(Rapfen zB), entfällt der vernünftige Grund!
Deshalb muss man das Tier am Leben lassen, sonst würde man nämlich erst recht gegen das TSG verstoßen!*

Leben lassen ist doch wohl für das Tier besser als der Tod oder geht es etwa nur darum das Angeln zu diskreditieren?


----------



## fischmonger (29. August 2022)

Das ist ein Dilemma, mit dem sich viele Angler schwer tun, und vermutlich eine Diskussion, die so leider nur im deutschsprachigen Raum geführt wird. 

Bei uns im Verein ist für bestimmte Gewässer festgelegt, dass man gefangene Welse immer entnehmen muss, also aus Gründen der Hege. Das TierSchG sagt, dass die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres nur aus einem vernünftigen Grund zulässig ist. Zu den vernünftigen Gründen gehört nach allgemeiner Auffassung auch die Hege, auch dann, wenn keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht. Demnach müsste ich jeden gefangenen Wels töten, auch dann, wenn ich nicht vorhabe, ihn zu essen. Würde ich das nicht tun, würde ich mich streng genommen strafbar machen, da ich gegen die Gewässerregeln verstoße und damit das Fischereirecht des Vereins verletze. Das wäre dann ungefähr so, als würde ich mit 3 statt 2 erlaubten Ruten angeln. In diesem Fall ist es also eindeutig geregelt. Da ich aber keine Welse fange, betrifft mich das in der Praxis nicht.

Im vorliegenden Fall weiß ich nicht, ob auch dort die Regelung gilt, dass aus Hegegründen jeder gefangene Wels getötet werden muss. Nehmen wir mal an, das ist nicht der Fall. Nehmen wir außerdem an, dass es sich um einen Zufallsfang handelt, d.h. der Angler hat nicht gezielt auf (große) Welse gefischt. Wenn er den Fisch dann zurücksetzt, ist er m.E. immer noch rechtlich gesehen im grünen Bereich. Würde er den Fisch töten, obwohl es dazu keinen vernünftigen Grund (wie z.B. Hege und/oder Verwertungsabsicht) gibt, würde er sich nach dem TierSchG strafbar machen. Wenn der Angler allerdings gezielt auf große Welse angelt und den Fisch frei lässt, macht er sich rechtlich gesehen strafbar, da er mit dem Angeln dem Fisch ohne zulässigen Grund Schmerzen zufügt - denn Angeln ist nach deutschem Gesetz kein "Sport", sondern Mittel zur Nahrungsbeschaffung. In Frankreich, England, Spanien, Niederlande und Italien beispielsweise herrscht eine völlig andere Denkweise vor - dort ist praktiziertes "Catch and release" zulässig, ja in vielen Fällen gar erwünscht. So trifft man in Frankreich vielerorts beispielsweise auf sogenannte "No kill" Gewässer, bei denen dann beispielsweise vorgeschrieben ist, dass Karpfen nach dem Fang auch bei gezieltem Fischen darauf nicht getötet werden dürfen, sondern wieder ins Gewässer zurück gesetzt werden müssen.

Ich bin selbst kein Freund von langen Fotosessions mit Fischen und lehne Catch and release ab. Allerdings finde ich auch, dass der deutsche Gesetzgeber uns da mehr Eigenverantwortung zugestehen müsste und vor allem für mehr Klarheit sorgen muss. 
Wenn ich beispielsweise mit Maden als Köder angeln ginge und die Absicht hätte, Brassen zu fangen und sie zu grillen, kann es ja durchaus sein, dass statt der Brasse ein Rotauge beißt, welches mir aber überhaupt nicht schmeckt und welches ich daher nicht verwerten möchte. Nun hätte ich zwei Möglichkeiten: aus Angst vor einer Anzeige könnte ich das Rotauge entnehmen, aber nicht verwerten - dann würde ich mich strafbar nach dem TierSchG machen, weil ich das Rotauge ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet hätte. Möglichkeit zwei: ich könnte das Rotauge wieder ins Gewässer zurück setzen, aber riskieren, dass ich eine Anzeige erhalte, weil mir jemand Catch and release unterstellt. Im Fall einer Anzeige würde dann wohl erst ein Gericht klären, ob ich mich tatsächlich strafbar gemacht habe.

Davon unabhängig wäre es traumhaft, wenn die Leute ihre Zeit sinnvoller nutzen würden, als anderen Leuten ans Bein zu pinkeln, indem sie in solchen Fällen zur Polizei rennen. Die haben auch so schon genug zu tun.


----------



## fischmonger (29. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leben lassen ist doch wohl für das Tier besser als der Tod oder geht es etwa nur darum das Angeln zu diskreditieren?


Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Und da würde ich mir eine klare Ansage seitens des Gesetzgebers wünschen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. August 2022)

Richtig! Wenn ich nicht gezielt auf Großwelse angle und es beißt dann einer, ist das nicht meine Schuld! Verwerten kann ein - zig Kilo schweres Tier niemand, geschweige denn alleine tragen... 

So muß man eben tun, was für Fisch und Angler am besten ist!


----------



## alexpp (29. August 2022)

Ist schon traurig, dass man solche "Missverständnisse" ausräumen bzw. lügen muss. Aber wir sind halt in D und mit den Grünen an der Macht wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht besser werden.


----------



## Waidbruder (29. August 2022)

Am einfachsten geht sowas mit dem Entnahmefenster. Gibts am Edersee aber wohl nicht.


----------



## silverfish (29. August 2022)

Wo ist das Problem ?
So ein grosser Wels frisst überdimensional Fisch und vor allem Aal .In Brandenburg gibt es kein Schonmass für Wels. Das heisst ,soll entnommen werden.
Nun haben Einige den Standpunkt, fangen ja aber wenn ich es nicht gebrauchen kann , setzt man zurück. Aber angeben mit dem Fang  auch.
Ob wohl nen kapitalen Zander zurückgesetzt hätte???
Der Angler ist selbst schuld.
Angeln ist kein Handwerk , wo geklappert wird.
Das erste rhein.
Sprichwort,welches ich lernte:"Et jitt kee jrösser Leed,as wat de Minsch sich selvs andäät." 
Das Thema ist doch nicht neu ! 
Ich schrieb es letztens schonmal. Moderation soll keine Animation sein !


----------



## Floma (29. August 2022)

Die hessische Fischereiverordnung sagt unter §10 (3)


> Das Zurücksetzten eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne
> vernünftigen Grund ist verboten. Gebietsfremde invasive Arten dürfen nicht zurckgesetzt werden


Aber! Auf der List der hessischen invasiven gebietsfremden Wirbeltiere finde ich keinen Waller. Der Edersee selbst (bzw. die Interessengemeinschaft) nennt ihn auch nur gebietsfremd ohne den Postfix invasiv. Unter Bedingungen darf der Wels sogar besetzt werden (§8 der o.g. Verordnung).

Die Angelscheinbedingungen für die Karte finden sich online. Ich denke nicht, dass hier irgendjemand irgendwas muss, außer natürliche geltendes Recht zu beachten.

Ungeachtet dessen, muss das Zugehen auf die Medien imho auch nicht sein, wenn man den Fisch nicht im Kühler hat. Normalerweise sollten sich im Bekanntenkreis genug Leute finden, die einem auf Basis von Mediendateien die gewünschte Anerkennung spüren lassen.

Was natürlich dämlich ist, ist dann der Presse von der speziellen Ausrüstung zu erzählen. Damit glaubt niemand mehr an unerwünschten Beifang. Der wollten 'nen großen. Das geht dann natürlich nur mit Verwertungsabsicht, denn Hege gab es hier meinem Überlick nach, in diesem Fall nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Was natürlich dämlich ist, ist dann der Presse von der speziellen Ausrüstung zu erzählen.



Wenn man nen 100cm Wels für die Pfanne fangen will, muss man automatisch auch zwei bis drei Kühltruhen für so ein Monster zur Verfügung haben?
Oder abschlagen, 5 Kilo verwerten und den Rest in den Müll?


----------



## silverfish (29. August 2022)

Ich hatte zwar noch keinen Wels über 1,35m,
aber Abnehmer
hätte ich mehr als genug.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2022)

Ich zB nicht.
Die Oma nebenan nimmt zwar ab und zu paar Plötzen aber zig Kilo Fischfleisch könnte ich auch nicht verwerten.

Diese individuelle Entscheidung gehört rechtssicher in die Hand des Fängers!
Dann gäbe es auch keine Probleme und dubiose Vereine wie PÖTA könnten das nicht für ihre anglerfeindlichen Machenschaften ausnutzen.


----------



## nostradamus (29. August 2022)

Hi,
rechtlich ist nicht die verwertung kritisch, sondern eher die Bilder! Einem Tier wird unnötig schmerz zugefügt! Da kommtman nur schwer raus! Bei der Verwertung schon.... .


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Einem Tier wird unnötig schmerz zugefügt!



Es ist nichtmal Fakt dass Fische sowas wie Schmerzen überhaupt empfinden können.


----------



## nostradamus (29. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist nichtmal Fakt dass Fische sowas wie Schmerzen überhaupt empfinden können.


Wir sind uns einig, aber erkläre es mal einem Richter oder Tierschützern ... ! 

Fakt ist doch, dass wenn wir angler bilder von fischen machen, dass wir rechtliche probleme bekommen können.


----------



## jofel (29. August 2022)

Angler ging gezielt auf großen Wels und erzählt das noch dem Reporter.









						Der am Edersee gefangene Riesenwels biss bei Asel-Süd an
					

Vor rund sieben Wochen biss er bei Asel-Süd bei einem Angler aus Gudensberg an. Der Angler möchte anonym bleiben.




					www.hna.de


----------



## Floma (29. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man nen 100cm Wels für die Pfanne fangen will, muss man automatisch auch zwei bis drei Kühltruhen für so ein Monster zur Verfügung haben?
> Oder abschlagen, 5 Kilo verwerten und den Rest in den Müll?


Eine 95cm-Wels habe ich beim Zelten schon in die elektrische Kühlbox "gefaltet" (geschätzt 25-30 Liter). Davor habe ich ihn jedoch ausgenommen.

Ich glaube aber zu wissen worauf du hinaus willst, wahrscheinlich geht es dir auch um etwas größere Welse als 1m. Da bin ich für das, was im Englisch mit "keep a low profile" den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft. Wer mit Wallerholz im Freiwasser unterwegs ist, soll fangen was er offensichtlich fangen will und den Fang im weiteren so behandeln, wie er es geplant hat, wenn der Fisch dadurch nicht in einen schlechten Zustand gerät (Verwertung außen vor). Das ist aber alles eine Sache zwischen Angler und Fisch. Provinzblatt, Facebook, etc. muss da beim besten Willen nicht sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> oder geht es etwa nur darum das Angeln zu diskreditieren?


ja natürlich geht es nur darum


----------



## trawar (29. August 2022)

Was ich mit dem Fisch mache entscheide immer noch ich selbst, ich bin es auch der dann mit den Konsequenzen leben muss.
Gesetze hin oder her.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja natürlich geht es nur darum


 Das war eine rhetorische Frage.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man nen 100cm Wels für die Pfanne fangen will, muss man automatisch auch zwei bis drei Kühltruhen für so ein Monster zur Verfügung haben?
> Oder abschlagen, 5 Kilo verwerten und den Rest in den Müll?



Bei einem 100cm-Wels bleiben eh max. 5kg gutes Filet über, eher etwas weniger. Da muss man sich über große Tiefkühltruhen keine Gedanken machen. Ich hatte dieses Jahr bisher einen 90er Waller, bei dem es um die 4kg Filet geworden sind und einen 1,43er Wels, der vielleicht 6kg Filet brachte. Beim Wels muss man viel wegschneiden (alle graue Fettmasse), sonst versaut man sich das tolle Filetfleisch.

Größere Welse verwerte ich nicht, da sich in deren Fett Schwermetalle und andere Schadstoffe sammeln. Verzehr nicht empfehlenswert. Allein das genügt als Grund zum Zurücksetzen, es sei denn, es besteht Entnahmepflicht, wie das z.B. in Flüssen Mittelfrankens der Fall ist.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. August 2022)

Hi,
für mich ist der Sachverhalt relativ klar. Ich werde meine Einschätzung dazu aber nicht posten, weil das evtl. dem Angler schaden könnte, was ich nicht möchte. Bei den Prozessen ist oftmals das Fangfoto die entscheidende Sache. Sehr häufig werden die Verfahren unter Auflage (Zahlung eines Geldbetrages) eingestellt. Ich finde es sehr ... (Kraftausdruck deiner Wahl), dass man in Deutschland nicht der Öffentlichkeit einen besonderen Fang präsentieren kann, ohne eine Klage und/ oder einen Shitstorm zu ernten.


----------



## Mescalero (29. August 2022)

Letztlich bleibt nur ein sicheres Mittel um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen: Schnauze halten.
Oder, wenn man nicht anders kann als sich mit so einem Ausnahmefang online zu präsentieren, behaupten, der Fisch wäre z.B. in einem französischen Put & Take Gewässer gefangen worden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. August 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> für mich ist der Sachverhalt relativ klar. Ich werde meine Einschätzung dazu aber nicht posten, weil das evtl. dem Angler schaden könnte, was ich nicht möchte. Bei den Prozessen ist oftmals das Fangfoto die entscheidende Sache. Sehr häufig werden die Verfahren unter Auflage (Zahlung eines Geldbetrages) eingestellt. Ich finde es sehr ... (Kraftausdruck deiner Wahl), dass man in Deutschland nicht der Öffentlichkeit einen besonderen Fang präsentieren kann, ohne eine Klage und/ oder einen Shitstorm zu ernten.



Ich denke schon das man einen besonderen Fang auch ohne Probleme in Deutschland präsentieren kann.
Vielmehr ist es die Art und Weise wie sowas heutzutage durch die Medien wandert und was die Mundpropaganda damit tut.
Wenn der Fänger so wie beschrieben schon vorher ins Grübeln kam ob er den Fang zeigen soll oder nicht, scheint er ja dies mit dem Bewußtsein getan zu haben, das sowas auch Individuen mitbekommen , die ihm evtl damit ein Bein stellen könnten.
Er hats also in Kauf genommen (und auch die Konsequenzen daraus, egal ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht), die Sensationsgeilheit war scheinbar wichtiger.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (29. August 2022)

Wenn das mit der Rechtslage so weiter geht, muss man wohl bald nach jedem Fang einen Richter kontaktieren und um Einzelfallentscheidung bitten, ob man den Fisch nun abschlagen muss oder zurücksetzen darf.


----------



## keilerkopf (29. August 2022)

Hi, 
nach kurzer Lektüre des Originalartikels handelt es sich nicht um eine reine Catch&Release-Debatte.
Die Schreibweise des Artikels kann man auch so lesen:
Lass einen Fisch im sommerlichen Wasser 1h um sein Leben kämpfen, schleppe ihn am Haken in seichtes warmes Flachwasser mit schönem Hintergrund, hebe ihn am Kopf an, hebe ihn hinten an, mache Fotos mit dem lebenden Tier,  lasse ihn frei.

Ob das im Bericht den Tatsachen entspricht, weiß ich nicht. Der Bericht bietet so natürlich Angriffsfläche weit über das reine C&R (Größe des Fisches erkennen, am Boot abhaken) hinaus.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. August 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der Rechtslage so weiter geht, muss man wohl bald nach jedem Fang einen Richter kontaktieren und um Einzelfallentscheidung bitten, ob man den Fisch nun abschlagen muss oder zurücksetzen darf.


Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Das hat (fast) jeder selbst in der Hand...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Größere Welse verwerte ich nicht, da sich in deren Fett Schwermetalle und andere Schadstoffe sammeln. Verzehr nicht empfehlenswert. Allein das genügt als Grund zum Zurücksetzen, es sei denn, es besteht Entnahmepflicht, wie das z.B. in Flüssen Mittelfrankens der Fall ist.



und dann? was machst Du mit dem kontaminierten Fisch?
Bringst Du ihn zur Verwertung zur Fischereibehörde oder legst Du ihn der Petra vor die Tür, damit die auch mal was Leckeres haben?


----------



## fischmonger (30. August 2022)

Nicht umsonst heißt es "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand." Ich würde mir beim Angeln mehr Rechtssicherheit mit klaren Regeln und Verfahrensanweisungen wünschen. Noch mehr würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Behörden mehr Spielraum bekommen, um Anzeigen, die offensichtlich nur dazu gemacht werden, um anderen Mitbürgern ans Bein zu pinkeln und auf einer absichtlich falschen Auslegung von Recht und Gesetz basieren, von vorne herein abzuschmettern. 

Unabhängig davon bin ich der Auffassung, dass man nicht alles in den Medien breit treten muss, denn so schafft man Angriffsfläche. Ich für meinen Teil nehme trotz meines (relativ) jungen Alters seit Jahren nicht (mehr) an der Social Media Chose teil. Warum? Die Selbstdarstellung, welche in vielen Fällen der Realität zu 180 Grad entgegen steht, ist mir zutiefst zuwider. Der selbst auferlegte Druck, sich immer besser, schöner, geiler als die Vergleichsgruppe zu präsentieren ist doch inzwischen verrückt. Den Stress erspare ich mir lieber und investiere die Zeit in was Sinnvolles. Aber ich glaube ich schweife ab...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. August 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst heißt es "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand." Ich würde mir beim Angeln mehr Rechtssicherheit mit klaren Regeln und Verfahrensanweisungen wünschen. Noch mehr würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Behörden mehr Spielraum bekommen, um Anzeigen, die offensichtlich nur dazu gemacht werden, um anderen Mitbürgern ans Bein zu pinkeln und auf einer absichtlich falschen Auslegung von Recht und Gesetz basieren, von vorne herein abzuschmettern.
> 
> Unabhängig davon bin ich der Auffassung, dass man nicht alles in den Medien breit treten muss, denn so schafft man Angriffsfläche. Ich für meinen Teil nehme trotz meines (relativ) jungen Alters seit Jahren nicht (mehr) an der Social Media Chose teil. Warum? Die Selbstdarstellung, welche in vielen Fällen der Realität zu 180 Grad entgegen steht, ist mir zutiefst zuwider. Der selbst auferlegte Druck, sich immer besser, schöner, geiler als die Vergleichsgruppe zu präsentieren ist doch inzwischen verrückt. Den Stress erspare ich mir lieber und investiere die Zeit in was Sinnvolles. Aber ich glaube ich schweife ab...



Wahre Worte.
Das ist ja die Krux an der Sache: Beim Angeln kann man sich so wunderbar selbst darstellen - bis es weh tut! Und das wird momentan echt gelebt. Bei meiner privaten Angelei hab ich mich distanziert davon. Das musste ich auch lernen und der Schritt war echt wichtig. Denn wie Du sagst, der selbstauferlegte Druck beim Angeln und dem Social-Media-Hype ist echt irre.


----------



## thanatos (31. August 2022)

warum muß ich mit jedem sch... großen Fisch in der ganzen Welt rumpranzen - fangen 
entscheiden Pfanne oder nicht und unter Kumpels kann man´s ja erzählen - wen interessiert´s


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und dann? was machst Du mit dem kontaminierten Fisch?
> Bringst Du ihn zur Verwertung zur Fischereibehörde oder legst Du ihn der Petra vor die Tür, damit die auch mal was Leckeres haben?



Den muss der Angler entsorgen. Sein Problem. Gleiche Problemstellung wie bei bayerischen Jägern, die Wildschweine schießen, die Cäsium-Grenzwerte überschreiten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Den muss der Angler entsorgen. Sein Problem. Gleiche Problemstellung wie bei bayerischen Jägern, die Wildschweine schießen, die Cäsium-Grenzwerte überschreiten.


der Unterschied ist aber, : das Wildschwein wird bewusst geschossen, der große Wels ist mehr oder weniger Zufall bzw Glück.
Bei einer schweren, kapitalen Sau kann der Jäger den Finger gerade lassen. Der Angler kann selbst wenn er gezielt auf Wels angelt, die großen, belasteten Fische nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. August 2022)

Wenn ich nur mit einem Wurm und/oder einem kleinen Köfi auf Aal, Zander, Barsch, Forelle angle, ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich, das ein Welsgigant einsteigt. 
Merkt man ja auch irgendwie, was grad am Haken hängt... So einen werde ich mit Sicherheit verlieren und gar nicht zu Sicht bekommen! 

Sonst werde ich so einem Fisch im Wasser den Haken lösen und ihn wieder ziehen lassen, damit er Jagd auf kleinere Artgenossen machen kann! 
Doch wer gezielt auf Großwelse angelt, muß sich außer einem Fang mit dem danach auseinandersetzen. 
Hat so ein Angler ein starkes Geltungsbedürfniss, dann wird er einige Fotos machen, diese und die Geschichte der Presse, den (sozialen) Medien und was weiß ich wem noch, anbieten und veröffentlichen. 
Auf solche Aktionen folgt dann eine Anzeige, war schon öfters der Fall. 

Von solchen "Loopinganglern" distanzieren sich inkl. mir die meisten Kollegen und freuen sich am meisten über Welse in "Küchengröße!"


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> der Unterschied ist aber, : das Wildschwein wird bewusst geschossen, der große Wels ist mehr oder weniger Zufall bzw Glück.
> Bei einer schweren, kapitalen Sau kann der Jäger den Finger gerade lassen. Der Angler kann selbst wenn er gezielt auf Wels angelt, die großen, belasteten Fische nicht ausschließen.



Ja klar, aber wenn dich in Mittelfranken an der Regnitz ein Polizist oder ein übereifriger Fischereiaufseher dabei erwischt, wie du einen Waller zurücksetzt, hast du ne Anzeige wegen Begehens einer Ordnungswidrigkeit am Hals. Ausserdem wird der Vereinsvorstand informiert, was in Abhängigkeit vom Vorstand weiteren Stress bringt. 
Ich bin 1. Vorstand und habe den Mitgliedern gesagt, dass sie bitte alle Waller entnehmen sollen. Tun sie das nicht, werde ich niemanden bestrafen, es ist aber nicht im Sinne des Vereins. Waller richten große Schäden in der Gewässerfauna an und es ist auch im Sinne der Karpfenangler, die großen rauszubekommen. Ein 7kg-Karpfen oder eine große Barbe ist für die großen Waller eine Zwischenmahlzeit.


----------



## Kanten (1. September 2022)

> der Fisch wurde verwertet


Lol, wie könnte man so einen Fisch sinnvoll verwerten. Die Anzeige ist mMn theoretisch statthaft falls der Angler bewusst auf solche Fische geangelt hat ohne Verwertungsabsicht. Also so verstehe ich Laie die rechtliche Situation zumindest. Wie man das moralisch sieht wurde denke ich mal genug diskutiert.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Wer so was freiwillig der Presse mitteilt hat es schon irgendwie verdient Ärger zu bekommen. Der öffentlichen Meinung zum Thema angeln dürfte das Ganze wenig dienlich sein.



> Ja klar, aber wenn dich in Mittelfranken an der Regnitz ein Polizist oder ein übereifriger Fischereiaufseher dabei erwischt, wie du einen Waller zurücksetzt, hast du ne Anzeige wegen Begehens einer Ordnungswidrigkeit am Hals.


Solange der Verein das allen Mitgliedern deutlich kommuniziert denke ich ist das völlig iO. Ist ja im Grunde das gleiche wie mit den Grundeln (nur schwerer zu tragen).
Bei unserem Verein wird das aber wohl anders gesehen und einer wie ich der niemals gezielt auf Waller angeln würde, darf die als ungewollten Beifang soweit ich weiß schonend zurück setzen. Ein ein Wels würde bei mir wohl auch größtenteils im Müll landen, da setze ich den lieber zurück und hoffe weiter auf Barsche.


----------



## nostradamus (1. September 2022)

Hi
Der Angler hattest nicht der Presse gemeldet! Er hat sachen klar gestellt, nachdem der  Bericht  erschienen ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2022)

Hallo,

wir hatten in unseren großen Baggersee (30 Hektar) durch einen illegalen Besatz, so Ende der 1960er Jahre, ein paar Waller drin. Es war immer von 9 Stück die Rede.
Gefangen wurde zwei davon so Mitte der 1970er Jahre mit so 7/8 Kilo. Dann wurde ein toter mit so 175 cm Anfang/Mitte der 1990er Jahre angeschwemmt.
Offensichtlich waren die damals reingekommenen Waller entweder von einem Geschlecht oder das andere Geschlecht wurde vor Erreichen der Fortpflanzungsreife gefressen (der See hatte und hat auch noch einen ausgezeichneten Hechtbestand), da ansonsten nie Waller gefangen wurden. 
Dann, vor so 15 Jahren beobachtete und filmte ein Angler dort zwei große Waller (deutlich über der 2 Meter-Marke). Daraufhin brach ein kleines Wallerfieber aus und der Vorstand des Vereins machte sich Gedanken darüber wie es mit der Verwertung ausschaut. So wurde mit einem Wirt eines 4 Sterne Restaurants in der Nähe vereinbart, dass dieser da so einen Riesenwaller abnimmt, falls da mal einer gefangen wird, da die dort ja unerwünscht waren und auch auf jeden Fall zu entnehmen waren und für einen Angler es da eben zu Verwertungsproblemen kommen würde. Das Wallerfieber schlief nach ein paar Jahren wieder ein, zudem auch keiner mehr gesichtet wurde. Bis zu einem Tage, Ende Mai 2014 als meinem Sohn beim Hechtfischen einer der beiden Waller ranging. Nach einem Drill von etwa einer Stunde, begleitet von Glück und auch etwas Können und für die Größe des Fisches zu schwachem, aber gutem Gerät, gelang unter der Mithilfe zweier anderer Angler die Landung des Fisches. Mein Sohn hätte eventuell zu einer Zurücksetzung geneigt (für den Fisch seines Lebens), aber ein mittlerweile anwesender Fischereiaufseher wäre da dagegen gewesen. Es wurde sich dann auch an die Abmachung des Vorstandes vor einigen Jahren mit dem Wirt erinnert und der Fisch wurde dorthin gebracht und dort mit Kusshand genommen. Er war 241 cm lang und wog etwas über 80 Kilo. Eine stärkere Waage stand nicht zur Verfügung und durch Anheben konnte man feststellen, dass er ein bisschen schwerer war. Wir gingen real von so 83 bis 85 Kilo aus.
Die ein paar Tage später in der Ingolstädter Zeitung erschienene Meldung vom Fang eines 421cm Wallers entspricht nicht der tatsächlichen Länge.
Ich flachste meinen Sohn darauf, dass er es jetzt schriftlich hat, den größten Waller gefangen zu haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kanten (1. September 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Der Angler hattest nicht der Presse gemeldet! Er hat sachen klar gestellt, nachdem der  Bericht  erschienen ist.


Steht im Ausgangspost anders. Falls das falsch ist, sollte das korrigiert werden.


----------



## nostradamus (1. September 2022)

Hi
In dem Bericht sind viele Fehler vorhanden. Daher hat der Fänger ja auch mit der hna Kontakt aufgenommen. 

Kenne den fänger


----------



## Angler2097 (3. September 2022)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass eine Anzeige gemacht wird als ich den Artikel in der HNA gelesen habe. 

Recht unklug vom Angler. Da hätte er sich vorher eine gute Story zurechtlegen müssen, bevor er mit dem Pressefritzen redet. Wobei die ja auch null Ahnung vom Angeln haben und dann wieder was ganz Anderes schreiben.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. September 2022)

Jaja, der Edersee ist schon länger ein heißes Pflaster. Hab dort auch die negativste Erfahrung in meinem Anglerleben gemacht.


----------



## nostradamus (5. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jaja, der Edersee ist schon länger ein heißes Pflaster. Hab dort auch die negativste Erfahrung in meinem Anglerleben gemacht.


.. die da war?


----------



## Astacus74 (5. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jaja, der Edersee ist schon länger ein heißes Pflaster. Hab dort auch die negativste Erfahrung in meinem Anglerleben gemacht.



Dann erzähl ma nur Anfüttern und sonst nichts ist nicht nett


Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish (5. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jaja, der Edersee ist schon länger ein heißes Pflaster. Hab dort auch die negativste Erfahrung in meinem Anglerleben gemacht.


Da kennste nich "Heinz" von der WaPo Stralsund .


----------



## Astacus74 (5. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Da kennste nich "Heinz" von der WaPo Stralsund .



Nicht nur das Thema anreißen wir brauchen harte Fakten  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann erzähl ma nur Anfüttern und sonst nichts ist nicht nett
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Post Nr. 11 in diesem Fred https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/bundesweite-kontrollaktion.355439/.

Bin da lange Jahre als regelmässiger Gast gewesen weils nur 150 km waren. Mit Stammpension  jedes Jahr mehrere Wochen und so. habe viele nette Leute kennen gelernt, wurde aber komischerweise auch mehrfach von Einheimischen gestalkt. Dabei sollten es ja eher die "Touris" sein, die den Homies hinterher schippern...
Nach der Aktion mit der Wapo habe ich meinen Wirkungskreis dann woanders hin verlegt, gibt ja auch andere Seen wo man schön barscheln kann  .


----------



## silverfish (5. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Thema anreißen wir brauchen harte Fakten
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Fahr doch selbst mal zum Strelasund!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir hatten in unseren großen Baggersee (30 Hektar) durch einen illegalen Besatz, so Ende der 1960er Jahre, ein paar Waller drin. Es war immer von 9 Stück die Rede.
> Gefangen wurde zwei davon so Mitte der 1970er Jahre mit so 7/8 Kilo. Dann wurde ein toter mit so 175 cm Anfang/Mitte der 1990er Jahre angeschwemmt.
> ...


Ist ja schon länger her, aber ich frage mich bei solchen Meldungen, ob sich der Fischbestand des Gewässers nach der Entnahme des "Schädlings" merkbar verbessert hat. Bislang habe ich noch von keiner Untersuchung gehört, dass der Wels einen Schaden verursacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist ja schon länger her, aber ich frage mich bei solchen Meldungen, ob sich der Fischbestand des Gewässers nach der Entnahme des "Schädlings" merkbar verbessert hat. Bislang habe ich noch von keiner Untersuchung gehört, dass der Wels einen Schaden verursacht.


Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass sich durch diese zwei Waller (jetzt ist da ja vermutlich nur noch einer drin)  der Fischbestand sich da verschlechterte. Ist ein wirklich gutes Gewässer auch mit einem ausgezeichneten Hechtbestand und da kann man an einen guten Tag 6-10 fangen. Gut, die Hälfte davon sind kleine (mit unter 60 cm) 
Beim Waller ist es halt so, dass er in Bayern keinerlei Schonung mehr hat und eben mittlerweile, vermutlich durch illegale Besatzmaßnahmen, in sehr vielen Gewässern vorkommt, wo er eigentlich nicht hingehört und auch früher nie vorgekommen ist.
Wir machten mal an einem kleinen Fluss bei uns auf 500 Meter ein Elektrofischen, wegen der Waller, da wurden 60 Waller (!) gefangen, von kleinen bis 30 Kilo hoch.
Dort wurden bis vor so 20/30 Jahren nie Waller gefangen und in dem dort 6/8 Meter breiten Flüsschen gehören auch keine rein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> nach der Entnahme des "Schädlings" merkbar verbessert hat. Bislang habe ich noch von keiner Untersuchung gehört, dass der Wels einen Schaden verursacht


Es ist doch so, dass die Entnahme von einem oder auch wenigen Welsen keinen spürbaren Effekt haben wird.
Die Legionen von Jungfischen, die auch im Verhältnis mehr Nahrung aufnehmen als adulte Fische, doch sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf das System haben werden!
Ist eigentlich logisch und für jeden, der nur annähernd Ahnung von Gewässerökologie hat, klar sein dürfte.
Dafür brauche ich keine wissenschaftliche Erhebung!
Erst recht nicht, um irgendwelche Welsfreunde zu überzeugen.
Bei uns im Gewässer sind fast alle großen Rotfedern verschwunden, die früher locker bis 40cm Größe reichlich vorkamen.
Die Schleien ebenfalls, was sich auch gut an Fangstatistik und Aussagen von Karpfenanglern festmachen lässt.
Diese Karpfenangler fangen nun eher Waller mit Ihren Boilies als Beifang, die diese Nahrungsquelle erschlossen haben.
Träum du mal weiter von Wallern, die nur von Luft und Liebe leben!

Um hier noch die Kurve zum Edersee zu bekommen, in dem großen und eutrophen See dürfte der Waller sogar passen.
Man ist dort ohnehin an einem verstärkten Besatz von Räubern interessiert, um die enormen Weißfischbestände kurz zu halten.
Nur deshalb werden z.B. regelmäßig Hechte abgestreift und vermehrt, nicht etwa um die Angler zu beglücken.

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (9. November 2022)

Hi
Edersee
Hecht geht massiv zurück. Dieses Jahr wurden wieder welche besetzt.

Zander
Durch die Trockenheit und Wasserstand konnte die brut teilweise nicht überleben. 

Waller
Abfischungen von Zuchtteichen belegen das was mein vorschreiben geschrieben hat.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Träum du mal weiter von Wallern, die nur von Luft und Liebe leben!


Naja, Träume habe ich andere. Habe das auch nie behauptet. Mich interessiert, ob es belastbare Untersuchungen gibt. 

Da sind ja die einen, die behaupten, ein Waller frisst nur wenige Gramm am Tag und tut dem Gewässer nichts an und der andere redet von leergefressenen Gewässern.
Selbst Biologen sind sich nicht einig.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, ob es belastbare Untersuchungen gibt.


Hi, das beste was ich dazu kenne ist von Jozef Mihalik, darin sind Untersuchungsergebnisse zu Mageninhalten und ich meine auch Wachstumsraten / Gewichtszunahme, kann ich gleich nachsehen.





__





						Der Wels von Jozef Mihalik | ISBN 978-3-89432-655-5 | Fachbuch online kaufen - Lehmanns.de
					

Der Wels von Jozef Mihalik (ISBN 978-3-89432-655-5) bestellen. Schnelle Lieferung, auch auf Rechnung - lehmanns.de




					www.lehmanns.de
				




Grüße

Bzw. es gibt da aus NL auch ne ziemlich umfangreiche Untersuchung zu irgendwelchen Plassen, da erinnere ich mich aber nicht mehr genau an den Umfang, nur dass die da mehr oder weniger den gesamten Bestand über 1 Jahr oder so getrackt haben...


----------



## jkc (10. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das beste was ich dazu kenne ist von Jozef Mihalik, ...


Hm, bezieht sich überwiegend auf das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet, lässt sich wahrscheinlich eher nicht auf den heutigen Zustand 1:1 Übertragen.


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, Träume habe ich andere. Habe das auch nie behauptet. Mich interessiert, ob es belastbare Untersuchungen gibt.


Zu was brauch man da teure , sinnlose Untersuchungen von gut bezahlten Experten ?
Augen auf !!!! was fehlt plötzlich an meinem Gewässer und wenn ich ein richtiger
Angler bin sehe ich auch was die ach so lieben Wallerchen im Magen haben .
da findet man dann die Fische die man auch gern geangelt hätte und natürlich auch 
mal ´ne Ente , ein Schwanenküken , andere Wasservögel und auch mal ´ne Ratte .


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. November 2022)

Das gilt natürlich auch für Hechte und zumindest große Zander, die zumindest beliebter als Welse sind. 

Habe sogar schon eine Aussage vom Verbandsbiologen mitbekommen, der zur Reduzierung des Welsbestands riet, um den verbutteten Weißfischbestand einzudämmen.

Nach dem Prinzip, der Wels ist immer schuldig. Egal ob zuviele oder zu wenig Weißfische.


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2022)

Hi rheinfischer,
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Biologe es nur so gesagt hat! Bei einem verbutteten Weißfischbestand, macht es in meinen Augen sehr viel sinn, die Welse kürzer zu halten und dafür vermehrt auf Zander bzw Hecht (je nach Gewässer) zu setzen, da sie anfangs bei der Brut und kleinfische effektiver sind den Bestand auszudünnen.  

So macht es Sinn! 

Ich pers. habe Jahre sehr viel auf Waller geangelt und würde mir niemals einen bzw. mehrere Welse in meine Angelteiche setzen. Warum? Weil ich mir mühsam einen sehr sehr guten Schleienbestand aufgebaut habe und dieser wäre stark bedroht, da die Waller diese Fische lieben...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. November 2022)

Macht ja auch Sinn. Du würdest in deinen Weiher wahrscheinlich auch keinen guten Bestand großer Hechte fördern, sondern eher auf Barsche oder Zander setzten.


----------



## nostradamus (11. November 2022)

Hi rheinfischer
richtig! Ich selber setze auf Zander, da die Futterverwertung am besten ist! Barche neigen zu sehr zum verbutten, vermehren sich entsprechend viel und sind laichräuber ....


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2022)

TODDEMWALLER 

R. S.


----------



## thanatos (11. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> TODDEMWALLER
> 
> R. S.


na na nich janz so dolle   da wo er lebt soll er auch bleiben und sich mehren ,
den Fehler ihn zum Schädling zu machen den haben doch einige gemacht die 
ihn unbedingt in ihr Angelgewässer eingesetzt haben , das gleiche gilt auch 
für Karpfen und Aale die in Gewässer gesetzt werden wo sie nicht hin passen ,
sie zerstören das  vorhandene Gleichgewicht , wenn man nicht nur angeln 
geht sondern auch beobachtet und registriert wie sich was verändert wenn 
eine neue Fischart ein gebracht wird ...... habe es an meinem Lieblingssee ( ca 30 Ha ) 60
Jahre lang beobachtet wie Fische eingesetzt wurden und andere verschwunden 
sind und sich die Größenverhältnisse verändert haben


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2022)

Hallo,

zum Waller allgemein noch; wenn man in den 1960ern und 1970ern in Deutschland (BRD, mit den Wallergewässern in der ehemaligen DDR kenne ich mich nicht aus) auf Waller fischen wollte, waren da die Naab und der Regen in der Oberpfalz die erste Adresse. Beide Flüsse hatten einen guten Wallerbestand. Den hatte die Donau, in welcher beide münden auch, diese war aber aufgrund ihrer Größe schwerer zu befischen und Guides gabs damals noch nicht, da musste man schon selbst zurechtkommen .  Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass der Deutsche Wallerekord (mit der Rute gefangen) in den 1960ern, für ein paar Jahre, bei 65 Kilo lag.
Das betraf zwei Fische, aus Naab und Regen, welche im Abstand von einem Jahr aus den Flüssen gefangen wurden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> in den 1960ern, für ein paar Jahre, bei 65 Kilo lag.


Bist Du sicher , dass das schon  in 60ern war?

Ich kann mich noch an die Meldung und das Schwarzweißphoto in der F&F erinnern und die hatte ich erst ab Mitte 1970 im Abo.

Anfang der 90er kamen die Rekordwaller dann  aus dem hessischen Main bei den Warmwassereinläufen der Kraftwerke.  Da hatte ich dann den Blinker im Abo.

Dass Waller mittlerweile selbst in gleichen Gewässern gefangen werden wie Bachforellen, hätte ich mir damals nicht träumen lassen.

Finde ich auch überhaupt nicht gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bist Du sicher , dass das schon  in 60ern war?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

können auch die 70er gewesen sein, war mir nur nicht mehr sicher. Ich hatte die F&F so von 1962 bis etwa 1980 im Abo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. November 2022)

Komme aus der nördlichen Hälfte Deutschlands und vor ca. 35 gab es fast keine Gewässer im 300 km Umkreis mit einem nennenswerten Welsbestand. Der Niederrheinbestand entwickelte sich so gerade eben.
 Heute gibt es nur noch wenige Gewässer ohne Welse. Aber parallel dazu sind die Kormorane dramatisch mehr geworden, die Nährstoffeingang sind massiv zurück gegangen und das Anglerverhalten hat sich massiv geändert. Besonders beim Karpfen durch anfüttern und C& R .Damals war einer über 10kg schon riesig und selten, so gibt's heute keine Gewässer mehr ohne viele Riesenkarpfen. Heute wird's erst ab 40-50 Pfund so richtig interessant.

Auch über die vielbeschworene Schädlichkeit der Karpfen habe ich nur wenig gefunden und dann war auch massivster Überbesatz die Ursache.


----------



## Minimax2 (11. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Waller allgemein noch; wenn man in den 1960ern und 1970ern in Deutschland (BRD, mit den Wallergewässern in der ehemaligen DDR kenne ich mich aus) auf Waller fischen wollte, waren da die Naab und der Regen in der Oberpfalz die erste Adresse. Beide Flüsse hatten einen guten Wallerbestand. Den hatte die Donau, in welcher beide münden auch, diese war aber aufgrund ihrer Größe schwerer zu befischen und Guides gabs damals noch nicht, da musste man schon selbst zurechtkommen .  Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass der Deutsche Wallerekord (mit der Rute gefangen) in den 1960ern, für ein paar Jahre, bei 65 Kilo lag.
> Das betraf zwei Fische, aus Naab und Regen, welche im Abstand von einem Jahr aus den Flüssen gefangen wurden.
> ...


...in der ehemaligen DDR... = Schreibfehler , oder?

bis später


----------



## Mescalero (11. November 2022)

Da fehlt sicher ein "nicht" am Ende des Satzes.


----------



## thanatos (12. November 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> die vielbeschworene Schädlichkeit der Karpfen


Der Karpfen ist ein gezüchteter Teichfisch , möchte ihn mal als Wassermastschwein
bezeichnen . Er pflanzt sich in der Regel in der Natur nicht fort , so 2-3 Karpfen 
pro 10 ha richten sicher keinen Schaden an aber der heute übliche Überbesatz 
ohne Entnahmeabsicht macht ihn zum nicht  zu unterschätzenden Nahrungskonkurenten.
Bei uns sind im Winter die Bleie verhungert . Der Aalüberbesatz hat für ein paar Jahre 
das Angeln mit Tauwurm unmöglich gemacht und was am ärgerlichsten ist 
die Gründlinge ausgerottet . 
Man sollte nicht immer versuchen die Natur nach den eignen Wünschen zu ändern ,
wo es künstliche Gewässer gibt ist ja ein Besatz zur Beschleunigung angebracht 
aber man sollte schon gut überlegen welche Fische zusammen passen und überhaupt
in dem Umfeld eine Reproduktionsmöglichkeit haben -


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da fehlt sicher ein "nicht" am Ende des Satzes.


Hallo,

richtig, wurde gerade berichtigt .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## plinse (12. November 2022)

Ist die Rechtslage wirklich so uneindeutig?
Es gibt Tabellen mit Mindestmaßen und maßige Fische sind zu verwerten. Teils gibt es Entnahmefenster und Bag-Limits, die sind halt einzuhalten.

Ansonsten staune ich, was es alles an Videos auf YT gibt, wo eigentlich keiner behaupten kann, dass mit Verwertungsabsicht geangelt wird.
Teils gibt es Entnahmefenster und es wird gezielt auf "Rekordfische" geangelt, die bewusst oberhalb vom Fenster liegen - es wird so kommuniziert als Absicht und verwendet werden auch riesige Köder - wo ist dann die Verwertungsabsicht  ? 
Mit sowas an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, ist "begging for compliments", wer auf Steilvorlagen eine Anzeige kassiert, der hat es so gewollt.

Und das Tierschutzgesetz redet ja nicht nur von Schmerzen:
"Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."
Tja, was Stress beim Fisch auslöst, ist in Niedersachsen Prüfungsfrage, der Drill, Sauerstoffmangel, es gibt ein eigenes Merkblatt zum Setzkescher, ...
Da kann man doch logisch weiter denken - Fotos vom Fang mit angehobenem Fisch würde ich argumentativ nur mit maßigen, abschließend versorgten Fischen machen - wenn überhaupt. Siehe mein Avatarbild, das dürfte einwandfrei sein  ... das Filet hatte immer noch Mindestmaß, der Fisch war auf dem Weg in den Ofen und nicht mehr am leiden 
Jedes Foto eines lebenden Fisches mit Sauerstoffmangel (für das Foto angehoben, verschleppte Freilassung) dürfte angreifbar sein, auch das ganze messen, speziell wenn ein Mindestmaß außer Frage steht und es kein Entnahmefenster (zu groß) gibt. Wozu dient es denn dann noch außer zum Schwanzvergleich?

Ich halte nichts von gezieltem C&R, setzt man einen Fisch aber wieder zurück und wird dafür angemeiert, hat man bei einem großen Waller schlechte Karten, gerade wenn es noch "Trophäen-Fotos" gibt, sprich man selbst noch Beweise liefert.
Im Zweifel kann immer im letzten Moment der Fisch noch entglitten / ausgeschlitzt sein oder man ist sich mit dem Kläger, der wohl kaum näher am Fisch war als man selbst über Maß und Art nicht einig - der musste wieder rein... . Dann soll der mal was beweisen.
Blöd ist ein geltungsbedürftiger Zeitungsartikel mit Angriffsfläche und Fotos, die für ein schonendes Release nicht nötig wären - sowohl für denjenigen, der dann eine Anzeige kassiert als auch für das Angeln an sich. 
Wer mit Boot, Wallerholz und heutzutage auch Echolot los zieht und dann über die Verwertung eines großen Wallers stolpert, der tut mir aber nur bedingt leid.
Man sieht es ja am Post von Lajos1, wer entsprechende Fänge plant (beispielsweise dafür Boot und Ausrüstung organisiert), der kann auch mal mit einem Wirt reden und wird so einen Fisch auch los. Der rein zufällige Riesenwaller auf den Aalköder ist jetzt nicht all zu wahrscheinlich und dürfte den meisten Anglern auch wirklich abreißen - halt ohne Fotos im Flachwasser mit lebendem Fisch und so 

Nebenbei der Vergleich zur Jagd und den Caesium-Wildscheinen in Bayern hinkt.
Jäger müssen Abschussquoten erfüllen und stehen zumindest im Bereich von der Forst- / Landwirtschaft eher wegen des Hegens vom Wild in der Kritik und dass sie zu wenig schießen (Wildschäden als Folge). Wenn sie dann aber ein belastetes Tier schießen, müssen sie es halt entsorgen. Gerade alte Raubfische dürften Richtung Schadstoffkonzentrationen auch nicht unkritisch sein. Der Meter-Waller ist somit eigentlich viel interessanter als so ein 2++m Koloss - Verwertungsabsicht vorausgesetzt 

VG, Eike


----------



## Minimax2 (13. November 2022)

Plinse,

danke - treffender kann man es nicht verdeutlichen!

bis später


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja am Post von Lajos1, wer entsprechende Fänge plant (beispielsweise dafür Boot und Ausrüstung organisiert), der kann auch mal mit einem Wirt reden und wird so einen Fisch auch los.


Wahrscheinlich ein ahnungsloser Wirt?
Mich würde mal das Urteil der Gäste interessieren, die das tranige Viech dann auf dem Teller hatten.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax2 (13. November 2022)

Hand auf's Herz:  wer hat wirklich, persönlich  einen Wels über 1,20 abgeschlagen, versorgt und verzehrt?  Ist das genussmäßig wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> wer hat wirklich, persönlich einen Wels über 1,20 abgeschlagen, versorgt und verzehrt? Ist das genussmäßig wirklich so schlimm?


Ich habe mal einen von der Größe (135cm) mitgenommen, sauber filetiert und dabei penibel alles an sichtbaren Fett entfernt.
Der Fisch war ungenießbar und hat eben widerlich tranig geschmeckt, selbst der Hund, der sonst gerne Fisch frisst wollte das nicht fressen.
Ich habe schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, bis ca. 1m Delikatesse, darüber entsorgen, bzw. releasen.
Wie das mit geräuchertem Waller aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht, weil bei diesem Vorgang ja doch einiges an Fett einfach raus läuft?

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax2 (13. November 2022)

danke für die Info, 

wir nehmem grundsätzlich nur Welse bis 80 cm.die werden allerdings nur fachmännisch versorgt, anschließend geräuchert und verspeist. Da war Alles super.

bis später


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen von der Größe (135cm) mitgenommen, sauber filetiert und dabei penibel alles an sichtbaren Fett entfernt.
> Der Fisch war ungenießbar und hat eben widerlich tranig geschmeckt, selbst der Hund, der sonst gerne Fisch frisst wollte das nicht fressen.
> Ich habe schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, bis ca. 1m Delikatesse, darüber entsorgen, bzw. releasen.
> Wie das mit geräuchertem Waller aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht, weil bei diesem Vorgang ja doch einiges an Fett einfach raus läuft?
> ...


ich habe mal einen von exakt gleicher Größe vom Niederrhein verwertet.
Er war fantastisch lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2022)

ich glaube aber, bei einer Größe über 110 cm ist es ein Glücksspiel, ob er schmeckt oder nicht.
Ähnlich wie bei großen Karpfen.


----------



## nostradamus (13. November 2022)

Hi
Ich glaube es kommt stark auf das Gewässer an aus dem der Fisch stammt.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nie einen waller entnommen haben....


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein ahnungsloser Wirt?
> Mich würde mal das Urteil der Gäste interessieren, die das tranige Viech dann auf dem Teller hatten.
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

Vorab; ich verstehe nicht viel von der Kochkunst, aber der Wirt war der Besitzer des ersten Hauses am Platz in einer oberbayerischen Kleinstadt (4 Sterne Restaurant), ich denke daher schon, dass der wusste wie er den Fisch passend zubereiten muss, damit seine Gäste zufrieden sind.  
Der würde sicher nicht seine Reputation wegen eines schlechten Fischgerichts aufs Spiel setzen.
Hat jetzt zwar nichts mit Wallern zu tun, aber ein Bekannter von mir spendierte in seiner Stammwirtschaft mal einen 17 Kilo-Karpfen (da er ihn selbst nicht verwerten konnte) und den der Wirt (einfache Gaststätte) zubereitete und der war durchaus genießbar, wie die da so rund 15 "Mitesser," mich eingeschlossen, bestätigten.
Dies nur, weil es auch immer heißt, dass große Karpfen nicht mehr verwertbar seien. Sicher, hat ein kleiner Haushalt da Probleme damit, aber die resultieren aus der Größe des Fisches und nicht daraus, dass der nicht mehr zum Essen taugen würde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vorab; ich verstehe nicht viel von der Kochkunst, aber der Wirt war der Besitzer des ersten Hauses am Platz in einer oberbayerischen Kleinstadt (4 Sterne Restaurant), ich denke daher schon, dass der wusste wie er den Fisch passend zubereiten muss, damit seine Gäste zufrieden sind.
> Der würde sicher nicht seine Reputation wegen eines schlechten Fischgerichts aufs Spiel setzen.
> ...


Ich frage mich in dem Fall, wieso er einen 17kg Karpfen nicht wieder schwimmen lässt, wenn er den nicht verwerten will/kann? Geht es vielleicht darum, dass er keine Kamera hatte und den Fisch zeigen möchte um als toller Angler dazustehen?
Verstehe solche Leute noch weniger, als die jungen Instagramposter


----------



## Colophonius (13. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Und das Tierschutzgesetz redet ja nicht nur von Schmerzen:
> "Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."



Das ist so einfach falsch. § 17 TierSchG spricht von "länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
zufügt." Schäden sind nicht erfasst. Zudem ist nicht jeder Schmerz und jedes Leid erfasst. 

Im Übrigen frage ich mich, was ein 4-Sterne-Restaurant sein soll. Die gewöhnliche Skala nach dem dafür maßgeblichen Guide Michelin endet bereits bei 3 Sternen.


----------



## nostradamus (13. November 2022)

Hi,
ich bin seit über 10 Jahren welsangler und sehe die entwicklung auch sehr kritisch!

Habe das gefühl, dass einige angeln gehen, damit sie später Bilder/Videos veröffentlichen können... . Also man sucht sich bestätigung bei yout... etc. 
Die Jugend sehen das und denken, dass sie es auch so machen müssen. Daher sind Kontrolle leider Nötig! 

Das ich sowas mal schreibe, hätte ich nie gedacht! Schlechte Entwicklung


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich in dem Fall, wieso er einen 17kg Karpfen nicht wieder schwimmen lässt, wenn er den nicht verwerten will/kann?



Vielleicht war er einfach nicht mehr lebensfähig. 
Tiefgeschluckter Haken, Kiemenblutung.
Kennt jeder erfahrene Angler,


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich in dem Fall, wieso er einen 17kg Karpfen nicht wieder schwimmen lässt, wenn er den nicht verwerten will/kann? Geht es vielleicht darum, dass er keine Kamera hatte und den Fisch zeigen möchte um als toller Angler dazustehen?
> Verstehe solche Leute noch weniger, als die jungen Instagramposter


Hallo,

na ja mein Bekannter war halt noch ein Angler von altem Schlag (Jahrgang 1940) für den war es unvorstellbar, dass man einen maßigen Fisch wieder schwimmen lässt. War übrigens bis so Anfang der 1990er Jahre so üblich, wenn da einer einen massigen Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt hätte, der wäre als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht ganz richtig im Oberstübchen ist. Da der natürlich normalerweise, beim Karpfenfischen, auf 1,5 bis 2 Kilo Karpfen aus war und da auch selten da etwas Größeres fing, spendierte er diesen Ausnahmekarpfen eben seiner Stammwirtschaft. Fotos machte der so gut wie nie und C&R war für ihn eine Verarschung der Fische. Andererseits hatte er kein Problem, nach einem guten Fisch das Angeln einzustellen und heimzugehen, auch wenn er nicht mal eine Stunde gefischt hatte und von der Fangbeschränkung her durchaus noch weiterfischen hätte können. Um Präsentation eines Fisches ist es dem nie gegangen. Da hast Du aber etwas gründlich missverstanden.
Er war übrigens der fairste Angler, den ich kannte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## plinse (13. November 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach falsch. § 17 TierSchG spricht von "länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
> zufügt." Schäden sind nicht erfasst. Zudem ist nicht jeder Schmerz und jedes Leid erfasst.
> 
> Im Übrigen frage ich mich, was ein 4-Sterne-Restaurant sein soll. Die gewöhnliche Skala nach dem dafür maßgeblichen Guide Michelin endet bereits bei 3 Sternen.


Na denn, bis zum §17 mit Sonderfällen musst du nicht mal lesen, der §1 reicht:


			§ 1 TierSchG - Einzelnorm
		

Und der §17 geht auch weiter:


			§ 17 TierSchG - Einzelnorm
		

"Rohheit" und "länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden" sind auslegbar.

Der Kläger legt einen verschleppten Release sicher als "länger anhaltend" (als nötig) aus, der Angler sieht es anders aber wenn man den geltungssüchtigen Gang zur Presse dazu nimmt, steht ein direktes Abharken am Boot mit Fisch im Wasser ohne ein "Landen und messen" dazu im Vergleich. Neue Erkenntnisse hat das landen nicht gebracht, es hat nur die Neugierde auf die Größe und den Wunsch nach Fotos zu Lasten des Fisches befriedigt.

Über Recht und Unrecht entscheiden dann eh die Gerichte aber man weiß doch, in welchem Umfeld man hier in Deutschland unterwegs ist und wen man je nach Auftritt anfüttert oder eben nicht 
Schade um die Kapazitäten im Bereich der Gerichte, die sich mit sowas nun befassen müssen.

Und zu einem Wirt, der einen solchen Fisch annimmt: Er wird schon wissen, was er da tut. Das meiste von so einem Fisch ist eh Verschnitt, eine Wirtschaft hat die passenden Lebensmittel-Tonnen, die sie eh bezahlen. Am Ende spielt er damit, dass viel von dem Fisch oder noch mehr in diese Tonne wandert. Dafür hat er für den Fisch nichts gegeben und steht in gutem Kontakt mit dem Angelverein. Sein Schaden wird es nicht gewesen sein  ...
Privat für die Restmülltonne wäre das ein längeres Projekt  aber die Eingeweide der kleineren Tiere dürften überwiegend in den Restmülltonnen landen.
Aber das sollte man sich vorher überlegen, wenn man sich so Riesen "anlacht".

VG, Eike


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach falsch. § 17 TierSchG spricht von "länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
> zufügt." Schäden sind nicht erfasst. Zudem ist nicht jeder Schmerz und jedes Leid erfasst.
> 
> Im Übrigen frage ich mich, was ein 4-Sterne-Restaurant sein soll. Die gewöhnliche Skala nach dem dafür maßgeblichen Guide Michelin endet bereits bei 3 Sternen.


Hallo,

Für die Sterne Vergabe ist nicht allein der Guide Michelin maßgebend, da gibt es etliche, andere, sternevergebende Organisationen, der kann auch auf sein Hotel die Vier Sterne bekommen haben. Auf jeden Fall war es ein Restaurant und Hotel der gehobenen Klasse und der Küchenchef dort bestimmt kein Nichtskönner.
Zu Guide Michelin noch, da war ich mal, vor mehreren Jahren, in einem 2 Sterne Lokal, gut dass man da kein Essen für 30 Euro bekommt ist schon klar. Aber groß überzeugt von dem Gebotenen war ich da nicht. Es war für mich den Preis nicht wert, ist meine persönliche Meinung und kann jeder halten wie er will. Aber 140 Euro für zwei Personen insgesamt  muss ich nicht noch einmal haben. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> War übrigens bis so Anfang der 1990er Jahre so üblich, wenn da einer einen massigen Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt hätte, der wäre als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht ganz richtig im Oberstübchen ist.


So wie ich das erlebt habe,  kam es in den 70/80er Jahren aber schon drauf an in welchen Kreisen man sich bewegt hat und um welche Fischarten und Größen es ging.  

Selektive Entnahme war damals in Bayern  nicht verboten und wem die Reaktionen anderer Angler egal waren, hat das halt gemacht.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber groß überzeugt von dem Gebotenen war ich da nicht. Es war für mich den Preis nicht wert, ist meine persönliche Meinung und kann jeder halten wie er will. Aber 140 Euro für zwei Personen insgesamt muss ich nicht noch einmal haben.



Eine Bekannte hatte mal zum Geburtstag ein Essen für zwei Personen in einem Nobelrestaurant geschenkt bekommen.
Die sah das ähnlich wie Du.

Sie meinte zumindest, das Essen wäre deutlich hübscher angerichtet gewesen, hätte aber nicht wesentlich besser geschmeckt.

Sind aber Einzelmeinungen und Geschmack ist auch immer Individualmeinung.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So wie ich das erlebt habe,  kam es in den 70/80er Jahren aber schon drauf an in welchen Kreisen man sich bewegt hat und um welche Fischarten und Größen es ging.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

gedurft hat man das Zurücksetzten damals schon, war ja auch in keiner Weise verboten. Aber es war halt eben unüblich einen massigen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen und man "riskierte" halt, von anderen Anglern als Volldepp angesehen zu werden  .
Das erste Mal mit einer Art von C&R kam ich 1980, in England, in Berührung. Da war, in einem exklusiven Kreidefluss, welchen ich aufgrund eines glücklichen Umstandes für einen Tag befischen durfte, es üblich den Fisch mithilfe des Endringes der Fliegenrute im Wasser, ohne Berührung des Fisches zu releasen.
Musste der Fisch mir der Hand angefasst werden, weil das Lösen mit dem Endring nicht gelang, so musste er auch entnommen werden.
Kam jetzt ein Angler mit vielleicht 3 Forellen zum Clubhaus zurück, so wurde der als etwas trottelig angesehen, da er eben 3 Forellen mitnehmen musste.
War schon etwas spleenig.
Jetzt darf ich aber nicht mehr Abschweifen, da ich sonst Probleme mit Minimax bekomme.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2022)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber es war halt eben unüblich einen massigen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen und man "riskierte" halt, von anderen Anglern als Volldepp angesehen zu werden


Hab ich in den 70/80ern halt anders erlebt.

Es gab damals in meinem Umfeld schon sehr viele Angler, die zwar jeden Karpfen und jeder Schleie eins auf die Mütze gaben, aber Rotaugen, Brachsen , Nerflinge, Aitel  etc. wieder schwimmen ließen. Die Raubfischangler haben zwar Hecht und Zander entnommen, aber z.B. kaum einer mal nen Schied.

Es gab auch Angler, die sich eigenständig das Schonmaß erhöht haben, und z.B. keine Hechte unter 65cm, Aale unter 60,  Forellen unter 30cm usw. mitgenommen haben.

Gab damals auch  einige wenige Angler, die ein eigenes Entnahmefenster eingehalten haben und z.B. 10kg+ Karpfen, 45cm+ Schleien,  1m+Hechte , 90cm +Zander usw. nur entnommen haben, wenn sie den Eindruck hatten, der Fisch würde nicht überleben. 

Reine releaser kannte ich allerdings keine.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Hab ich in den 70/80ern halt anders erlebt.
> ...


Hallo,

klar, die meisten waren ja auf sogenannte "Edelfische" aus. Ich kannte damals kaum einen erwachsenen Angler (einige Spezialisten gab es aber schon) der z. B. auf Rotaugen, Brachsen etc. fischte, wenn da einer einen solchen Fisch fing, ging der meist wieder zurück, da unerwünscht. Aber neben der Entspannung, den Aufenthalt in der Natur, die Freude am Angeln als solches, stand auch ganz klar die Beute mit im Vordergrund. Man ging eben auch Angeln um einen Fisch für die Pfanne mitzunehmen.
Sicher gab es da den einen oder anderen Angler, welcher damals relativ kleine massige Fische auch mal wieder schwimmen ließ, aber wenn ich mir da gerade die Fangergebnisliste bei uns von 1984 ansehe (die habe ich mir mal vor einiger Zeit abgelichtet), da wurde 998 Hechte mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von gerade mal 2 Kilo  gefangen und bei den Karpfen waren es 4303 mit, im Schnitt 1,9 Kilo, da ist nicht viel Luft für das Zurücksetzen von knapp über dem Schonmass liegenden Fischen.
Sonstige, das waren da alle sogenannten Weißfische plus Barsche wurden da 736 gefangen mit durchschnittlich 0,5 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> da wurde 998 Hechte mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von gerade mal 2 Kilo gefangen und bei den Karpfen waren es 4303 mit, im Schnitt 1,9 Kilo, da ist nicht viel Luft für das Zurücksetzen von knapp über dem Schonmass liegenden Fischen.


Die zurückgesezten Fische der selektiven Entnehmer tauchen bei den Durchschnittsgewichten ja gar nicht auf.
Wird ja üblicherweise nur das ins Fangbuch eingetragen, was entnommen wurde.

Aber wie gesagt, das kann je nach Umfeld unterschiedlich gewesen sein.

Ich weiß nur wie ich und meine guten Kumpels das jeweils gehandhabt haben und einige Vereinsmitglieder, die ich öfter mal am Wasser getroffen habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die zurückgesezten Fische der selektiven Entnehmer tauchen bei den Durchschnittsgewichten ja gar nicht auf.
> Wird ja üblicherweise nur das ins Fangbuch eingetragen, was entnommen wurde.


Hallo,

ist schon klar, aber das doch geringe Durchschnittsgewicht sagt ja aus, dass da auch relativ viele Fische dabei waren, welche nur knapp über dem Mindestmaß lagen. Damals, bei uns, beim Hecht 50 cm und beim Karpfen 37 cm.
Hinzu kommt noch, beim Hecht, dass da noch viel mit dem lebenden Köderfisch geangelt wurde und hierbei, den damaligen Praktiken geschuldet  , es mit dem wieder Zurücksetzen meist mau aussah. Du wirst Dich ja auch noch an die alte, weit verbreitete, "Anglerweisheit" erinnern, nach dem Biss erstmal eine Zigarettenlänge abwarten bis man anhaut. Nur da hatte der Hecht den Fisch meist schon im Magen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (13. November 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Na denn, bis zum §17 mit Sonderfällen musst du nicht mal lesen, der §1 reicht:
> 
> 
> § 1 TierSchG - Einzelnorm
> ...



Sorry, wenn ich mich da wieder einklinken und widersprechen muss. § 1 TierSchG ist keine Straf- oder Bußvorschrift. Dort wird der Zweck des Gesetzes erläutert, was z.B. für die von dir genannte Auslegung der Normen wichtig ist. Die rechtstaatliche Umsetzung gegenüber dem Bürger richtet sich dann nach § 18 TierSchG und seinen zahlreichen Ordnungswidrigkeiten und § 17 TierSchG, der die dort genannten Verstöße sogar als Straftat ahndet. Entscheidende Grenze für die Auslegung ist aber die Wortlautgrenze und "Schäden" zuzufügen ist eben nicht erfasst. Bis so ein Fall überhaupt bei einem Richter landet, landet der erstmal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. Ob die dann _An_klage (nicht Klage) erhebt, ist dann alles andere als Gewiss. Die meisten Fälle, die in die Öffentlichkeit getragen wurden, wurden m.W.n. gegen Auflage eingestellt (etwa auch der bekannte Fall Augenthaler, der bereits im Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt wurde). Wenn jemand eine Verurteilung kennt, bitte gerne verlinken, würde ich sehr gerne lesen!


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Anglerweisheit" erinnern, nach dem Biss erstmal eine Zigarettenlänge abwarten bis man anhaut


Ich war damals schon Nichtraucher, kann mich aber noch daran erinnern.

Auch an die Empfehlung "laufen lassen, warten bis er stoppt und wenn er wieder läuft, dann anhauen" .

War nicht so mein Ding und nachdem ich ab 18 endlich ohne Aufsicht angeln durfte, hab ich das mit den Köderfischen eh schnell sein lassen.



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine Verurteilung kennt, bitte gerne verlinken, würde ich sehr gerne lesen!


Fällt mir spontan der Fall in Lindau ein:









						Foto mit Riesenfisch bringt Männer vor Gericht
					

Ein Foto, das zwei Angler mit einem großen Wels am kleinen See machten, brachte zwei Angler nun vor Gericht.




					www.vol.at


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Fällt mir spontan der Fall in Lindau ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

die beiden haben ja direkt nach einer Verurteilung geschrien .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2022)

Hallo,

als sich das Video das erste Mal gesehen habe, dachte ich das könne nur im österreichischen Teil des Bodensees gewesen sein.
War es aber nicht.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> die beiden haben ja direkt nach einer Verurteilung geschrien


Kann man Dir kaum widersprechen.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als sich das Video das erste Mal gesehen habe, dachte ich das könne nur im österreichischen Teil des Bodensees gewesen sein.
> War es aber nicht.


Hallo,

in Österreich hätten die Beiden kaum verurteilt werden können, da dort die Jagd und die Fischerei vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen sind; tu felix austria  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## kridkram (13. November 2022)

.


----------



## nostradamus (13. November 2022)

Hi,
was hat das alles mit dem Edersee zu tun? 

Admin
Bitte trennt das Thema!


----------



## Astacus74 (13. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Es gab auch Angler, die sich eigenständig das Schonmaß erhöht haben, und z.B. keine Hechte unter 65cm, Aale unter 60, Forellen unter 30cm usw. mitgenommen haben.



Na das mit den selbst auferlegten Schonmaßen liegt auch daran das kleinere als die genannten Fische ja auch nichts auf den Gräten haben.
Was ist schon dran an einer Forelle unter 30 cm und bei Aal und hecht sieht es ähnlich aus.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch an die Empfehlung "laufen lassen, warten bis er stoppt und wenn er wieder läuft, dann anhauen" .



Und nicht vergessen der lebende Köderfisch war Standart, hab ic als Jungangler Anfang der 90ziger auch noch erlebt wie ein "alter Hase" seinen Korkproppen mit einer Karausche ("die halten schön lange durch") bestückte, dann wurde das Ufer abgewandert und gefischt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. November 2022)

Will mal die ländliche Komponente ins Spiel bringen. 
An der Hase im Bereich Löningen wurde in aller Regel jeder Hecht mit Maß verwertet. 
50cm. muss er haben. 
Ebenso alle anderen maßigen sogn. Edelfische. 
Durch den Zuzug sogn. "RusslandDeutschen" vor Jahrzehnten, wurden die reichlichen Friedfischbestände auch genutzt. 
Ausnahmefänge von größeren Fischen wurden in der Lokalzeitung und später auf der Homepage des Vereins gezeigt. 
Da wäre dann wohl auch ein großer Wels gelandet. 
Über die Verwertung muss man sich im ländlichen Raum auch keine Sorgen machen. Schmeckt er nich, kriegt ihn das Vieh. 
Schweine bspw. 
Auf dem Land wird verwertet, was geht. 
Über die Trophäen Karpfen Szene da weiß ich allerdings nich bescheid... 

R. S.


----------



## thanatos (14. November 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nie einen waller entnommen haben....





nostradamus schrieb:


> ich bin seit über 10 Jahren welsangler und sehe die entwicklung auch sehr kritisch!


hallo irgend etwas beißt sich hier - oder ???


----------



## plinse (14. November 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich mich da wieder einklinken und widersprechen muss. § 1 TierSchG ist keine Straf- oder Bußvorschrift. Dort wird der Zweck des Gesetzes erläutert, was z.B. für die von dir genannte Auslegung der Normen wichtig ist. Die rechtstaatliche Umsetzung gegenüber dem Bürger richtet sich dann nach § 18 TierSchG und seinen zahlreichen Ordnungswidrigkeiten und § 17 TierSchG, der die dort genannten Verstöße sogar als Straftat ahndet.


...


Colophonius schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine Verurteilung kennt, bitte gerne verlinken, würde ich sehr gerne lesen!


Die Haarspalterei zwischendrin kann man sich ja wohl sparen, so wie das Urteil vom Bodensee ausgefallen ist.
Der "tierfreundliche" gesunde Menschenverstand wurde von dem Urteil bestätigt, ob die Herren danach in eine Berufung gegangen sind und noch was anderes erreicht haben, lässt sich so einfach nicht sagen.

Ich bin alleine nach dem niedersächsischen Merkblatt zum Setzkescher gegangen und habe daran meinen Maßstab ausgerichtet. Dort werden auch Rechtsfälle zitiert und da sind die Fische immerhin im Wasser und es reicht schnell mal wegen Feinheiten an der Ausführung für Verurteilungen oder eben auch nicht. Wenn der Setzkescher aber schon der rechtliche Grenzbereich Richtung Tierquälerei ist, sind speziell die ganzen Großfischfotos ohne vorherige Tötung mit anschließendem Release an sich raus. Ein Fisch, der fürs schwimmen gemacht ist, gehalten auf "kleinen Händen", außerhalb vom Wasser also mit Sauerstoffentzug ist die Argumentationsbasis gegen den Setzkeschereinsatz, wo es bereits auf Details ankommt.
Alternativ kann der Fisch im Wasser abgeharkt werden, dass es ein Riese ist, ist alleine am Kopf schon zu erkennen, Richtung Verwertung machen 1,9m, 2m, 2,2m wohl kaum einen Unterschied, für den Stammtisch schon. Das sieht man ja schon alleine an dem hier geschriebenen, dass die meisten bei 1,1m bereits Richtung Verwertung zucken. Ohne Verwertungsabsicht muss ein Riese nicht aus dem Wasser.

Sowas zu veröffentlichen, in einem Land mit Tierschutzgesetz wie in Deutschland, ist ähnlich klug wie mit dem falschen Trikot gekleidet im Stadion im falschen Block aufzutauchen 
Kann man alles machen aber man sollte sich dann nicht wundern 

Anders herum frag mich bitte nicht, warum die heutige Massentierhaltung hierzulande so praktiziert werden kann, wie es nun mal passiert. Daraus kann man eigentlich nur ablesen, dass "Fisch-Protzer" weniger Lobby haben als Tierschützer, die Lobby vom toten Brocken Sau auf dem Teller zum Ramschpreis ist aber am größten   ... und die Verwertung scheint ein sehr hohes Gewicht zu haben.

Wie ich zuvor schrieb, der §17 ist auslegbar formuliert und zum Maßstab der Auslegung empfehle ich das Niedersächsische Merkblatt zum Setzkescher.
Einfach mal lesen, das Interessante steht gleich zu Anfang in der Diskussion von 2 Urteilen, die Verurteilung sogar mit erfolgloser Berufung, der Freispruch hatte aber wohl nicht so erheblich unterschiedliche Umstände als Basis. Kurzfazit: Einen Setzkescher will ich nicht geschenkt - in dem Ermessensspielraum will ich nicht rum machen.
Ausblenden, was man so machen möchte, "das Foto vom Fisch des Lebens" kennt das Tierschutzgesetz nicht, angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht ist untersagt, bei einem Release muss man es so tierschonend machen wie möglich und es begründen können.

Wer hierzulande das Foto unbedingt haben will, dem muss es aus rechtlicher Sicht wohl die Verwertung des Fisches wert sein 
(Ohne jetzt eine Aussage zur Sinnhaftigkeit treffen zu wollen  )

VG, Eike


----------



## MarkusZ (14. November 2022)

Hallo,


plinse schrieb:


> Merkblatt zum Setzkescher


Das betrifft aber vermutlich nur Hobbyangler.

Wenn ich die erlaubten Fangmethoden der Berufsfischer so vergleiche, wird auch bei Fischen mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.


----------



## plinse (14. November 2022)

Den Eindruck werde ich auch nicht los aber warum man verknackt wird, ist doch am Ende egal, so lange es rechtskräftig wird 

Das von mir gebrachte Beispiel mit der Massentierhaltung ist sicher nur eines von vielen, da gibt es sicher noch einiges mehr.
Eines haben unsere beiden Beispiele aber gemeinsam: Die Verwertungsabsicht statt dem "Spielerchen", einen möglichst großen Fisch aufs Foto zu bekommen 

VG, Eike


----------

